# KOSOVA | discover new beauty



## Pirro (May 3, 2008)

To all the Kosovar forumers..!!
Ples don't replay to any provocation by the serbian forumers just keep going with photos...
Just denunce any cinde of troll... I'm sure the moderators will do their job!!!
Thank you kosovania for the thread!!


----------



## bijesnivrabac (Jan 16, 2010)

There are already Serbia threads here.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2008)

^^ theres already a thread for serbia. so no need for this.

get it!?


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Goran: CUT IT kid!


----------



## kosovania (May 4, 2009)

*Prizren day & night*



















-


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Pirro said:


> I'm sure the moderators will do their job!!!


You are right. Moderator had already closed such thread, but some members ask banhno:

Moderator will close this forbidden thread !


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Buddy Holly said:


> Why don't you take your own advice and learn to _write_ English before spewing your bullshit all over this thread? You do know that words start with a capital letter after a period, right? Pathetic attempt at trolling from a Serb living in Perth. You love your precious little Serbia so much you moved 10,000km away from it. :lol:


You love your Albania so you've moved to Serbia, Greece, etc:nuts: More Albanians live outside Albania then in ithno: Siromasno  Znam. Trbuhom za kruhom.


----------



## OnTheFly (Apr 27, 2009)

poseta1 said:


> You love your Albania so you've moved to Serbia, Greece, etc:nuts: More Albanians live outside Albania then in ithno: Siromasno  Znam. Trbuhom za kruhom.


Poseto cmokni me u dupe mali srpcicu ili pusi nam kurac svima na ovome topiku


----------



## OnTheFly (Apr 27, 2009)

Rabih said:


> I thought it was "Kosovo", is it Kosova?





poseta1 said:


> Photos of Serbian southern province of Kosovo and Metohija can be seen in thread Serbia. This thread is not allowed... moderator had closed previous one. Don't push the button!
> 
> Name Kosovo comes from Serbian word KOS (one bird's spcie) and Metohija means churches' land as there are over 1 300 Serbian orthodox monasteries.





[email protected] said:


> and this is an international thread not an albanian thread, yet you still call it by the "albanian" name.





poseta1 said:


> You are right. Moderator had already closed such thread, but some members ask banhno:
> 
> Moderator will close this forbidden thread !




Hajde sada svi u red, SrPovi sa srpom u ruci, mrs na livade i vristite "LONG LIVE REPUBLIC OF KOSOV*A*"


----------



## Grupi_Armiqsor (Apr 7, 2009)

> forbidden thread


Oh no!! :|

BTW...the best way to defeat moron-ism on this thread is to start posting some PICTURES.


----------



## Delmat (May 2, 2007)

kosovania said:


> -


Nice pics, looks like Mostar from BiH :cheers:


----------



## bijesnivrabac (Jan 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> ^^ theres already a thread for serbia. so no need for this.
> 
> get it!?


That's what I was saying.


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

poseta1 said:


> You love your Albania so you've moved to Serbia, Greece, etc:nuts: More Albanians live outside Albania then in ithno: Siromasno  Znam. Trbuhom za kruhom.


The same as servs had a lot of love for Siberia thats why servs left and fell down to Europe.


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

bijesnivrabac said:


> That's what I was saying.


How many times u were banned before?? 4 -5 times?

Who were u before? Deki -KG? Ivo Andric?????? pidhirobve te tu?

Your against rules of this forum for having more than 1 account in SSC.


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Delmat said:


> Nice pics, looks like Mostar from BiH :cheers:


Thnx Delmat.....

Wild animals cant go on the right road(even that humans r trying)...the only thing that they know to do is raping/killing/destroying like in '90s....For the cancer republic it have to be given an different status...the quarantine.


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> and this is an international thread not an albanian thread, yet you still call it by the "albanian" name.


I understand now why is so hard for you and other internet warriors to understand.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2008)

bijesnivrabac said:


> That's what I was saying.


you posted your reply as i was writing mine. it was in reply to not yours, but the one above yours.

^^ oh and the above video, atleast serbia is on that list. wheres albania? it's not even considered europe!


----------



## montesky (Mar 21, 2006)

beauty indeed :lol:
if u want to buy first hand drugs of any kind or find a cheap prostitutes, than kosovo is heaven on earth


----------



## Grupi_Armiqsor (Apr 7, 2009)

Are you experiencing a prostitute shortage in Montenegro? This is serious. I'll let my South Ossetian contacts know about this...

Now all of you...go play with yourselves somewhere else. It is very clear you are WINNING on the internet :|...so we give up. Will you leave us alone if we admit that...you won on the internet? Please??


----------

